# Empty 5 gallon water jugs for storage?



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got a AquaRain water filter, making our stash of 5 gallon water jugs obsolete. I was thinking of sterilizing the bottles and using them for my own homemade filtered water or using them for grain storage. I can buy new caps for them online. Which option would be the best, or should we just use them for giant change banks, LOL.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

"making our stash of 5 gallon water jugs obsolete."

Never! You can never have enough storage. Ya just have to find a place to put it.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just Cliff said:


> "making our stash of 5 gallon water jugs obsolete."
> 
> Never! You can never have enough storage. Ya just have to find a place to put it.


well, they are the water cooler jugs, so they don't stack. I already have a stash of stackable water containers also, but it is true. You can never have too much storage. I was just thinking that wheat might store better than water.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

fetch33 said:


> well, they are the water cooler jugs, so they don't stack. I already have a stash of stackable water containers also, but it is true. You can never have too much storage. I was just thinking that wheat might store better than water.


If you coudl vaccum seal those jugs then the sky's the limit. Not being able to stack would be an issue for me.
Maybe barter/sell them & use the $ to buy preps.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## rod&chas (Jan 17, 2011)

Pelenaka said:


> Maybe barter/sell them & use the $ to buy preps.


Yes, where do you live? We have been looking for some empties for wine making. I am sure you are not close :grumble:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Any dry food would be great in them.Beans,rice,powders,etc.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

these are plastic jugs that may leach stuff into the water? they say the worse thing you can do with plastic is let stuff sit ie water in warehouses and heat ie microwave in plastic cntainers


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

i dont think these ones leach as they are super duper food grade may be wrong but id rather these than say milk jugs, i do like the idea of storing solid goods such as wheat berries beans rice etc what is everyones thoughts on the longecity of these as storage as in they arent in mylar bags and etc


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I think longevity for dry foods would be darn good.Throw in an oxygen absorber,a plastic lid that is sealed over outside with wax and you really have some nice storage.Even without beans and wheat berries would do real well.

Powdered milk,just keep using it up.

Potato flakes,etc,as long as being used and not sitting 30 years i really think you are lucky having those,Ive tried to buy em used from the recyclers,they really dont show too often.

I like the idea folks have of using the fruit juice plastic qt or so containers for dry foods too,easy to get and seal well.Lots cheaper and easier than mylar if it isnt lifetime so to speak storage you are contemplating,but instead pantry/inflation bulk shopping.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> I think longevity for dry foods would be darn good.Throw in an oxygen absorber,a plastic lid that is sealed over outside with wax and you really have some nice storage.QUOTE]
> 
> oxygen absorber (check) how would you seal the lid in with wax though?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

salmonslayer91 said:


> mightybooboo said:
> 
> 
> > I think longevity for dry foods would be darn good.Throw in an oxygen absorber,a plastic lid that is sealed over outside with wax and you really have some nice storage.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we have a rack for those type of jugs at work the culigain man brought it to us they only stack 2 high but thats better than nothing, but any sturdy shelf will do in the upright position 

a freind used to use rubber stoppers the type with the stainless steel screw and wing nut to expand them once you put them in they would take a bunch of the plastic water cooler jugs to thier cabin that had very good well water and fill them and that was thier drinking water at home were they had poor tasting well water lots of sulfur smell to it 

the fun part was the house was at the bottom of a hill and the truck was at the top , toss one on your sholder and walk up a steep path about like walking up 4 flights of stairs.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

dang you good!  !!! ill be doing that this year for sure!!! i was lucky enough to get 6 in a FREE pile from an eviction in town thanks for the info!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Shoot,my local water water used to come from the local creek and locals wells,it was excellent.Then we got somehow forced into the state water system and now have to filter it for taste.

My bud in the valley stopped his bottled water service and used to drive up here to fill his bottles with my tap water.

Sure miss that great water we had.


----------

